# Orange Tree Samples Releases Passion Flute Jazz-Rock Flute Sample Library for KONTAKT!



## gregjazz (Nov 8, 2011)

Passion Flute




Over a year in development, Orange Tree Samples is proud to announce the release of our latest sample library, Passion Flute. This extensive library puts you in control of an ultra-realistic Jazz-Rock flute. Whether you need an energetic flute solo or an emotive, rich lead for a melodic ballad, Passion Flute is capable of a wide range of expression.

We sampled the flute in 48,000 kHz, 24-bit, which is a great balance between size on your hard drive (affecting the library's load time and memory usage) and audio fidelity. That's over 4,600 samples, totaling 1.15 GB of flute samples. Furthermore, we sampled the flute with five different microphones, everything from modern condenser mics to a vintage ribbon mic, giving you flexibility to mix the flute however you want--or pick from the included factory presets. The mic signals were completely unaffected, so Passion Flute's real-time mixing control starts all the way back with the raw audio signals. Speaking of mixing, we also included the ability to import and export your flute mix presets. That way, you can easily share them with other Passion Flute users.

*Audio Demos:*
Demo #1: Sandra's Syndrome
Demo #2: Earth Jam
Demo #3: Jethro 12

*Features:*
- 4x round robin, 5 morphing dynamic layers
- Modeled vibrato, with real-time control over speed and depth
- Overblown notes, playable harmonics
- Effects and phrases including growls, fluttertonguing, screams, and much more
- Physically modeled flute fingerings (including 150+ alternate fingerings) for accurate key noises and realistic legato
- Wind/breath controller compatible
- 5 mic positions with extensive mixing engine included
- Sampled in 24-bit / 48 KHz

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in KONTAKT 4 / 5 format only. Passion Flute requires the full retail version of KONTAKT.

*Price:*
$99 USD (regularly $129), instantly downloadable purchase. This $30 OFF introductory discount expires on December 31st at 11:59 PM PST.

Visit the product page here: Passion Flute Jazz-Rock Flute sample library for KONTAKT

Or you can http://www.orangetreesamples.com/cart.php?act=cart&productCode=PASF7 (click here to order Passion Flute directly)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 8, 2011)

Very impressive as ever, Greg!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuckin'A...
I look forward to time off very soon just to program with these great instruments you made.
THe overblown samples are superb, always wanted somebody to tackle this instead of the ywan ywan Orchestral flutes....

Ankyu


----------



## A/V4U (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats Greg on release. Sounds great. Flute like that was missing. Cant wait to try it.
Vlad


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 8, 2011)

chimuelo @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> [email protected]#kin'A...
> I look forward to time off very soon just to program with these great instruments you made.
> THe overblown samples are superb, always wanted somebody to tackle this instead of the ywan ywan Orchestral flutes....


Ever since I heard the overblowing on the high velocity of Yamaha's flute samples, I knew that was a sound I *had* to capture.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 9, 2011)

Very good, Greg!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Very cool, I was just about to stupidly ask about wind/breath controller before seeing that's already in the original post.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds good, but there is too much accompaniment in these demos. Any chance to hear a naked demo???


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds and Gear just made a great video review of Passion Flute. Check it out here: http://soundsandgear.com/orange-tree-sa ... ry-review/


----------



## Udo (Nov 9, 2011)

leogardini @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> Sounds good, but there is too much accompaniment in these demos. Any chance to hear a naked demo???


Sorry Greg, hadn't refreshed my browser and hadn't seen your last post with link to review when I originally posted this. :oops:


----------



## Justus (Nov 9, 2011)

Well done, Greg! Sounds sooo lovely!
Top notch audio demos as ever...


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 2, 2013)

We just released a FREE update for Passion Flute, which has a bunch of improvements--in fact, the internal engine has been completely rewritten for more responsive playability and better compatibility with wind/breath controllers.

We just sent out an email to Passion Flute users, so you can download the update now and start working with this new version! If you haven't received the email, be sure to check your spam folder in case it ended up there--or just send me an email and I'll sort it out for you.

Enjoy!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Greg,
Great update! 
Sounds amazing 

Thanks,
KG


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm going to bump this thread in appreciation of this wonderful product. It's great sounding, great fun to play and a steal at this price. Buy it- I cant imagine anyone regretting the purchase.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this! Absolutely amazing stuff! This is on my buy list, as soon as I can afford more stuff.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 4, 2013)

You'll be really happy when you do! Nothing else in my sound palette filled this need, and although it has plenty of nice options, it just sounds great out of the box.


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys! It makes me all the more excited to finish the flute collection library, which includes solo piccolo, alto flute, concert flute, and bass flute. While Passion Flute focused on a jazz/rock style of playing, this flute collection concentrates on more lyrical playing.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Mon 04 Mar said:


> You'll be really happy when you do! Nothing else in my sound palette filled this need, and although it has plenty of nice options, it just sounds great out of the box.



+1
not only does it sound great out of the box,it's also easy to figure out and has a FUN factor you rarely see in libraries! 
I wish more developers understood how important it is to have a library that keeps things on the inspirational level and doesn't create a buzz kill trying to figure out how to use it.

Simply brilliant


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 4, 2013)

I am an Orange Tree Doodle Dandy, and while I don't need this, I will buy it on general purposes as GS is one of my go to guys for anything sampled.
How can you not purchase such a well crafted insturment, which gets such sweet updates for free. I'd even pay for these if they had a price.

Just got the Upright Bass and I don't like Kontakts low end as much as Gigastudios Dead On Ball Accurate Subs, but the Core Bass is a FAT BASTARD.
But so much more content in harmonics and frequency.

If you ask me Greg just knows how to engineer, record and program, really top of his game.
So before he goes deaf from hanging out at Heavy Metal after hour clubs, buy everything while the getting's good.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! I'm so glad this exists. Demos sound great. Keep it up.


-Trey


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't worry, Chimuelo, I'll stay away from Heavy Metal after-hour clubs. 

Yoshi's Jazz club, on the other hand...


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 5, 2013)

Just in time for St. Patrick's Day, here's a great new track from Perry D'Armond using the new version of Passion Flute: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/PerryDArmond-WelshCastle.mp3


----------



## Consona (Mar 5, 2013)

:shock: Cannot believe the flute is sampled.


----------



## PerryD (Mar 5, 2013)

It's a blast to play with a BC3! Very expressive. :D -Perry-


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Greg,

Thanks for the update...super!

The classic rock sound of this flute is so authentic that snot actually is running down my nose! /\~O


----------



## autopilot (Mar 6, 2013)

bought this yesterday. really really nice work.


----------

